# Pumpkin Pie Filling--C-predominent folks



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

Here's a new one to me. How I found out about this was from our vet. Our dog had found his way into some nuts and decided they were very tasty. They blocked/constipated him terribly, and the vet recommended Libby's pumpkin pie filling (two tablespoons for a chihuahua). After reading the ingredients and seeing it contained only pumpkin and little else, I thought say, maybe I should try this. A half cup serving carries 21% of your daily fiber needs, and since it is soft/pureed it is easier on me than some other fiber-rich foods. I keep a can in the fridge and eat about 1/2 cup. It's not so tasty, but maybe adding a little vanilla, ground cinnamon and brown sugar could jazz it up. Seems to work well on constipation. It's also handy, when you don't feel up to preparing yourself something helpful. You might wanna give it a whirl. It's a new staple in our house.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

How I wish I could like pumpkin! I just can't stand the stuff in any way, shape, form or even smell! gack!!! But it does seem logical that it would be a good remedy for constipation. I wonder if there is a way to completely disguise the flavor....???


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

I'm with ya' completely. I have always politely passed on punkin' pie at Thanksgiving. El yucko! But, due to our oh-so-lovely disorder, I have learned to eat things for medicinal purposes even if I wouldn't choose them for taste. Pumpkin does have a pretty recognizable flavor, but, maybe you could sneak it into a smoothie with lots o' peaches, sorbet, honey, bananas, etc. . . enough that the pumpkin could be disguised. Still, when in distress, I can manage to eat a half-cup of the stuff without spewing. It's better than some of the laxatives out there, I guess.


----------



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

Make Pumpkin bread. Really tasty!


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Irritable Bowel Syndrome? or Not? I am sure our bowels are irritatable. Mine sure was but I also noticed that I had started to gain a few pounds so I stopped snacking/grazing and stuck to three meals a day. I noticed an improvement immediately!For a start I started to have normal BM's again! And I stopped experiencing so much gas! Can it simply be down to over eating? or possibly eating the wrong things at the wrong time? Anyway, on my twice weekly trips to the local public swimming pool, I notice that more people than ever are over weight. Kids today are getting way bigger. Some of the tummies of a 9 year old are bigger than my own! I am almost 37. The trend in obesity is growing along with a more sedentary lifestyle. We tend to sit more, in our cars, in front of t.v. or computer and no longer walk/cycle to school, work etc. We are eating foods that are higher in fat and sugar than ever yet we are unable to burn off this higher fat/sugar food because we are motionless for long periods. Basically, we eat more than we need. We eat the wrong foods and we have entered a culture where food is always available.Everywhere we look we are bombarded with images of food and these high fat/sugar foods are endorsed by major celebrities! Think crisps in the UK. Now, these same celebs are following low cal/low fat/low sugar diets to keep themselves slim - they don't actually eat them, do they?In addition to this, we also see these major slim celebs as being successful and beautiful. Doesn't make us feel too hot, does it? And we like to eat! It's a basic necessity. It is also a social pastime. Check out your fridge. What's in it? Cream, full fat milk, simply too much?What about your kids cereal packets? Have you checked out the sugar content? Crisps/Chips are very high in fat as is most convenience food.quote:-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- --------------------------------------------------------------------------------19 FEBRUARY 2002 - MORE THAN HALF OF ALL AMERICAN ADULTS ARE OVERWEIGHT OR OBESE For public health officials, the trend could not be more startling: there are now more adult Americans who are overweight than those who are not and the indications are that it will only get worse in the short term. This has many implications for the American hospital and public health infrastructure.Being overweight or obese is thought to be a risk factor for many of the leading causes of death in America. Obesity increases the likelihood of developing heart disease, cancer, and diabetes,in addition to significantly reducing the quality of life and range of activities that a person may enjoy. Should the trend continue, say experts, these diseases will strike at an earlier age, increase in their incidence and prevalence and tax healthcare resources like never before.Weight gain and obesity definedThe Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) defines being overweight as a body mass index (BMI) of 25 or greater, and being obese as a BMI of 30 or above. BMI is defined by body weight in kilograms divided by height in metres squared. Obesity has many potential causes including decreased activity and exercise, increased food consumption, particularly foods with ï¿½badï¿½ calories such as foods high in sugar or saturated fat content, metabolic disorders, and pathology of the endocrine system (such as thyroid disease).Root causes of obesityMost public health initiatives to reduce obesity are aimed at increasing exercise and altering poor dietary habits. The CDC estimates that currently up to 61 per cent of the US population is either overweight or obese. In 1980 the prevalence of obese persons in the United States was approximately 7 per cent. Twenty years later this had doubled to 15 per cent of the population.Public health officials argue that for the last decade or more there have been concomitant problems of sedentary lifestyles, increased portion sizes, and the return of high fat and sugar content foods following a brief period in the late 1980s and early 1990s when there was a greater focus on low-fat, high-fibre foods.The American work force is also less involved in physical, manual labour than ever before. Many work in offices where the extent of exercise during the day is walking down the hall to a meeting or typing at a desk. Couple this with working long hours and there is increased use of fast food drive-through restaurants that appeal to those with limited time but more often than not deliver ï¿½super sizeï¿½ portions of high calories and low nutrition. The sedentary trend and obesity is particularly troubling in children and adolescents who may face early onset of life-long debilitating conditions like diabetes.The good news is that in order to reverse the trend of obesity even modest exercise may help significantly. Recent studies indicate that as few as three weekly sessions of a 20 minute exercise workout that increases the heart rate, like brisk walking, may be adequate to increase metabolism and control weight.quote:-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- --------------------------------------------------------------------------------from www.hospitalmanagement.netImproving your diet and that of your family's and especially your children's diet, cannot be a terrible thing can it?By fattening up your children, you are exposing them to a lifetime of problems.


----------



## Udeek (Jun 26, 2003)

Cindy I've been eating canned pumpkin for about a year and found if I added a little maple syrup, vanilla yogurt and pumpking pie spice it is almost like pumpkin pie with out the crust. Sometimes I heat it--great.I also found out from a vet who perscribed it for my cat. Make sure it is real pumpkin only, some brands have more than just pumpkin.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Here's a fast, delicious recipe for IBS safe pumpkin pie web page- Heather


----------



## essex (Apr 8, 2003)

You speak of canned pumpkin here, as does Heather's recipe. This is impossible to purchase in the UK - how would I go about making my own - is it a case of simply cooking (by roasting???) and then blending pumpkin - or should something be added?Thanks


----------



## essex (Apr 8, 2003)

Any suggestions to my above post.......anyone????Thanks


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

Yes you could roast pumpkin, bake it, or boil it. That's what I do. Then take off outer skin and remove seeds, which is much easier to do after cooking. Then mash and mix with whatever you want to add. Jimmye


----------

